# Tadpoles in the pool



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 1, 2004)

My daughter has one of those blow up pools, and it has been filled up with water and sitting in the backyard for the past month now. I went outside to clean it today and found over 1,000 tadpoles. I've taken 6 out and bought them inside to watch them grow and see what frog they are. The rest are still outside in the pool. 

Needless to say, my daughter is NOT happy that she can't swim in her pool now. :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 1, 2004)

Of course she can still swim in the pool, just get her a shark cage to protect her from the tadpoles!


----------



## wattso (Feb 1, 2004)

may aswell make it a pond, long live froggys!


----------



## Tommo (Feb 1, 2004)

we used to get tadpoles in my dads old boat


----------



## sxereturn (Feb 1, 2004)

Are you sure they aren't toads...?


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 1, 2004)

no, im not sure...is there anyway you can tell by the tadpoles?


----------



## wattso (Feb 1, 2004)

do you know where the frogs came from?


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 1, 2004)

Of course Wattso, they came from tadpoles, sheesh


----------



## wattso (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 1, 2004)

Rofl africancichlidau!

No idea wattso...but i have only seen green tree frogs around here, so i'm hoping it's them and not toads.


----------



## wattso (Feb 1, 2004)

You'll find out in a few weeks!


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 1, 2004)

There should be some pics of toad tads on the web somewhere? I would think that the main difference between frog and toad tads would be size? Someone on here must have seen both and be able to advise you as to the visual differences in the Tads. Come on guys and gals, own up, who breeds cane toads????


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 1, 2004)

Lol yeah...i just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## wattso (Feb 1, 2004)

http://townsvillebulletin.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,7034,8465763%5E421,00.html


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 1, 2004)

It's probably just a naturally occuring intergrade between GTF's and cane toads.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 1, 2004)

Gawd...now i feel great!
I hope these guys aren't 'deformed'


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 1, 2004)

Toad poles are definitely bigger and they're black.I used to get thousands of em in an old pond.I hate toads :evil: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Came home the other night to find the garage light on with so many toads attracted by the bugs and lights that you couldn't count em.They jump in my dogs water bowl all the time and he won't touch it.Does anyone know of a toad proof water bowl for dogs like a reptreservoir or however it's spelt.They've hopped inside and died.I really hate toads :evil: :evil: :evil: Found 2 of the mongrel things hopping around in the lounge from my mate leaving the front door open with the porch light on. :evil: Did i say i hate toads :roll:


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 1, 2004)

I just found a pic on the net that compares a cane toad tadpole to that of a green tree frog and i'm happy to say that these tadpoles appear to be green tree frogs


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations iluvs! 

Hey BROWNS, wanna buy a couple o' toads?


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 2, 2004)

Lol african!!


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2004)

Cane toads can't climb very well, it is extremely unlikely they could get into a kiddy pool.
If you have a steep sided pool with taddies in it and no dead frogs / toads, suspect tree frogs


----------



## stockeh (Feb 2, 2004)

Browns what sort of dog do you have.... if it is a tall breed you can get a high set ceramic or terracotta pot from the local supplier.... 

As was correctly stated by Magpie cane toads cant climb well.... and if the pot is glazed then it will be even harder for them to climb.

Just bung up the hole in the bottom with a little salastic and there you go toad proof dog bowl and a happy pooch


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 2, 2004)

He's a staffy.Too short.

Did i say i hated toads :?:


----------



## stockeh (Feb 2, 2004)

Stlits perhaps...lol


----------

